# Wet Fall Leaves and road tires



## westekBike (Aug 10, 2009)

I went out yesterday on the local bike path for the first time on my new road bike. It's been raining here since I can't remember when and the first of the fall leaves was already thick on the tree-lined path. So as soon as it stopped for a bit and dried out a little, I was there.

It was my first ride on a new bike and I was extra-sensitive to the situation anyway. But I was wondering...do I need to be careful with these little skinny tires on these slick, wet leaves on the path?

Just wondering if I should ride easy or be careful...and I'd rather not test it out and be wrong you know?


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

westekBike said:


> I went out yesterday on the local bike path for the first time on my new road bike. It's been raining here since I can't remember when and the first of the fall leaves was already thick on the tree-lined path. So as soon as it stopped for a bit and dried out a little, I was there.
> 
> It was my first ride on a new bike and I was extra-sensitive to the situation anyway. But I was wondering...do I need to be careful with these little skinny tires on these slick, wet leaves on the path?
> 
> Just wondering if I should ride easy or be careful...and I'd rather not test it out and be wrong you know?


I have been a motorcyclist since my teens and this is an issue with a motorcycle as well. We leaves can be very slick so you do need to be aware and ride accordingly. With experience you will learn how the bike handles in those conditions and will be more comfortable. They are a definite hazard though. Take it easy and remember to to be smooth with your actions. Quick changes in direction or braking will cause problems.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

As was stated, YES, be very careful this time of year. It has been raining for a week and a half in my area of N.C and I got out yesterday too. Lots of leaves starting to fall now.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You have very good instincts. That's one of the worst traction situations for road bikes. It's not so much the tires on the leaves, as wet leaves in multiple layers sliding over one another.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Try not to be leaning into a turn and riding over these wet leaves at the same time. Cross them straight and don't have a death grip on the bike. Kinda like crossing RR tracks. Wish it would rain here!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

+1 to everybody so far...

Wet leaves can be a problem, particularly in corners. I don't know about where you live, but here, it's also the time of year for another trail nemesis... walnuts... Yet another reason to keep your eyes up the road, and wear your brain-bucket


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> I don't know about where you live, but here, it's also the time of year for another trail nemesis... walnuts...


Around here it's acorns. They're all over the place now.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

Wet anything can be slick, paint stripes, railroad tracks, and oily road surfaces. Pine needles, wet or dry, can be bad if cornering hard on them.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Tire grip*



westekBike said:


> I went out yesterday on the local bike path for the first time on my new road bike. It's been raining here since I can't remember when and the first of the fall leaves was already thick on the tree-lined path. So as soon as it stopped for a bit and dried out a little, I was there.
> 
> It was my first ride on a new bike and I was extra-sensitive to the situation anyway. But I was wondering...do I need to be careful with these little skinny tires on these slick, wet leaves on the path?
> 
> Just wondering if I should ride easy or be careful...and I'd rather not test it out and be wrong you know?


Unless you are riding aggressive tread mountain bike tires that can actually bite through the wet leaves to reach the pavement, there's not much you can do to get grip on wet leaves. Even those theoretical MTB tires would probably still slip on something as "greasy" as wet leaves. The answer is to ride properly, which means slowing for corners, no quick changes of direction, and staying off the leaves as much as possible.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Around here it's acorns. They're all over the place now.


True. I hit one of those on a hairpin corner the other day. Fortunately, it was only one and the rear wheel only skittered but didn't slide out entirely. Close call.

The walnuts, though, add the extra specter of "death from above". I swear the squirrels deliberately try to drop them on me...


----------



## moostapha (Oct 1, 2009)

You need to be careful on wet leaves and pine straw on ANY tires while turning, accelerating, or braking. Going straight at a constant speed, they're not that much of an issue unless you're not going as straight or constantly as you think you are. 

I received a $10,000 medical bill, a concussion, some memory loss, scars on my neck and hands, and a twisted pile of metal that used to be a very nice car learning this fact.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

This might be a good time of year to point out also that railroad/lightrail tracks, white road markers pasted on the tar and metal grates and sewer covers all become uber-hazards as soon as it gets a little wet outside...especially when the above hazards are also covered with wet leaves.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I've had some thrill rides on wet leaves -- they will Murphy you in a quick second.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

_ But I was wondering...do I need to be careful with these little skinny tires on these slick, wet leaves on the path?_

Yes! Especially when you're on 2 wheels if you have to ask...always assume the worst. It could save your bacon.


----------

